
Implementing a bignum calculator – Rob Pike [video] - mseepgood
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXoG0WX0r_E
======
Intermernet
Rob mentions a video demonstrating the development of an APL version of
Conway's Game Of Life. Pretty sure it's this one if anyone is interested:
[http://youtu.be/a9xAKttWgP4](http://youtu.be/a9xAKttWgP4)

------
parktheredcar
Does anybody have suggestions for sources of software / computing /
codecasting related videos similar to this? Something to put on in the
background while working?

TOPLAP ([http://toplap.org/](http://toplap.org/)) is a decent example of this
but they are focused on audio/visual entertainment only.

Basically I'm looking for Twitch for programmers.

~~~
arobertson
A couple links I have stashed: [http://coderstv.com/](http://coderstv.com/)
[http://confreaks.com/](http://confreaks.com/)
[http://www.dotconferences.eu/](http://www.dotconferences.eu/)
[http://brikis98.blogspot.com/2014/05/must-see-tech-talks-
for...](http://brikis98.blogspot.com/2014/05/must-see-tech-talks-for-every-
programmer.html)

~~~
parktheredcar
These are some great resources! Thanks.

------
xkarga00
Github repo:

[https://github.com/robpike/ivy](https://github.com/robpike/ivy)

------
xixixao
This snippet from the implementation sheds some light on the origins of Go for
me, the mindset from which it's born and why it isn't a language for me.

    
    
        interactive := false
        if name == "-" {
            interactive = true
            fd = os.Stdin
        } else {
            interactive = false
            fd, err = os.Open(name)
        }
    

Or do you think I am reading into it too much?

~~~
xtacy
Could you explain why that snippet makes you decide that way?

------
willvarfar
He wants to compute some bignums, so he writes an APL interpreter in Go...

Now he is scratching his itch and making nice slides to boot.

However, it would have been simpler for him to have typed "python" at the
commandline... Python ints are arb precision :)

~~~
lispm
or GNU CLISP which not only has big ints, big ratios, big complex (like all
Common Lisp implementations), but also big floats.

Big ratios:

    
    
        [2]> (/ 5723475972349572938475982734985723984759823749587 7239457928374598723984759237459723497598234)
        5723475972349572938475982734985723984759823749587/7239457928374598723984759237459723497598234
    

Big complex numbers:

    
    
        [4]> (* 572934759237495723482374957239475982374957239847523485 (sqrt -1))
        #C(0 572934759237495723482374957239475982374957239847523485)
    

Big float numbers:

    
    
        [8]> (SETF (EXT:LONG-FLOAT-DIGITS) 1000)
        1000
        [9]> (sqrt 2.0l0)
        1.4142135623730950488016887242096980785696718753769480731766797379907324784621070388503875343276415727350138462309122970249248360558507372126441214970999358314132226659275055927557999505011527820605714701095599716059702745345968620147285174186408891986095523292304843087143214508397626036279952514079896872534L0

~~~
angersock
Ah yes, but a _small_ userbase!

~~~
pkhagah
If you're talking about userbase, I presume, Go should have less of a userbase
than lisp.

~~~
deeviant
People use lisp for something other than a programming discussion talking
point?

~~~
reportingsjr
The message board that you posted this to. Written in Arc which is a dialect
of lisp.

~~~
deeviant
So you mean they use it to create an application that allows them to... talk
about lisp.

~~~
angersock
So, the correct answer here would've been that Viaweb--Graham's company that
later became Yahoo! Store--was done in Common Lisp. I'm not really aware of
any other example of Common Lisp in a real commercial setting other than Mirai
(which I think is dead nowadays anyway).

Graham later made Arc, the language in which HN is written. To the best of my
knowledge Arc's only major project is in fact Hacker News.

So, essentially, yes, you're correct.

~~~
lispm
[http://www.ptc.com/product/creo/elements](http://www.ptc.com/product/creo/elements)

largely written in a few million lines of Lisp...

